# Revision of OLD perineal laceration



## kellyg (Oct 20, 2015)

I need some input on the best CPT and ICD-10 coding for the revision of a previous perineal repair.  This patient delivered in 2013 at which time she had a perineal repair with her delivery. Now 2 years post, she is having pain and discomfort at the site of the repair. The MD will be surgically revising the old repair.  Suggestions??


----------

